# Paracord Math Formula?



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Does anyone have a proven concrete math formula for figuring out how much paracord is needed for common bracelets like the Cobra, King Cobra, etc?

I recently made a King Cobra bracelet size 9 inch wrist with a 1 inch wide whistle buckle (see Paracord Projects for a pic if interested) and I used a total of 21.6feet of paracord. 

So I rounded it up to 22ft and divided that by 9in (wrist size) = 2.44444
Then to check I put 2.4 times 9 (wrist size) = 21.6

Now since I'm not going to measure out 2.4ft I just rounded up to 2.5ft. 

If my math is correct it takes 2.5ft per inch (in my case 9inch. Not my wrist size) to make a King Cobra bracelet with 1 inch buckle tying the knots tight.


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

Not bad!
I know that my wingspan x 2 - 8'' to 10'' will do a cobra add a bit more for a king. 
This will leave me a tag end that is easy to work with, 5 or so inches.
I keep telling myself that im going to build one and unravel it and make a guide, but I never seem to...


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

also, ive been following ShawnNoffys vids and he says 5ft for most of them and it comes out about the same.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

HardcoreSlot said:


> also, ive been following ShawnNoffys vids and he says 5ft for most of them and it comes out about the same.


5ft for what? Shawn can you explain this more?


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> 5ft for what? Shawn can you explain this more?


Each one of his vids shows a different bracelet with a buckle, about 8" or 9" 
He uses about 5ft on each one and it comes out with a good tag end.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

HardcoreSlot said:


> Each one of his vids shows a different bracelet with a buckle, about 8" or 9"
> He uses about 5ft on each one and it comes out with a good tag end.


So your saying he makes a 8 or 9" bracelet with just 5' of paracord? This I got to see.


----------



## truggles (Aug 24, 2013)

I assume that he means 5 feet of each color. 

When I make a bracelet I will normally pull out my wingspan worth of cord for each color. I typically have less than a foot of scrap. I would say that 5 feet is a really close length to what I use.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

truggles said:


> I assume that he means 5 feet of each color.
> 
> When I make a bracelet I will normally pull out my wingspan worth of cord for each color. I typically have less than a foot of scrap. I would say that 5 feet is a really close length to what I use.


I use about 7 feet one color or 3.5 feet two color to do a 7 inch wrist cobra weave using a 1/2" buckle.


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

yeah, 5ft of each color is what I meant, my bad. 
I followed a couple of his vids and I used a soft 5ft measuring tape to measure my lengths and got less than a foot of cut off as well.


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

The formula/process I used was start a knot pattern, mark a starting knot, weave for 1+ inches, and mark at 1 inch. Next I undid section and measured the distance of cord it took for each side(s) to make 1 inch of completed product. Then it was Length of product (bracelet or sling) * length of sides to make one inch + total length needed for the core + 1 or 2 feet of slack for each side. Bracelets I leave 1 foot of slack and slings a allow 2.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

I end up using a little over 18 feet total for King Cobra for my wrist size. So I start with 20 just to make sure. Now Trilobite, Piranha, and the others.... who knows. I have them written down at home for my wrist size. Don't know about others. I'll have to figure it up and post it.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

That would be good J-Will. 
I've only made the Trilobite Bar once but it seems it uses less cord than a Solomon Bar of the same wrist size.


----------

